

Show HN: Neptune.io, A self-healing platform to fix server alerts automatically - kirankgollu
http://www.neptune.io

======
fancyremarker
Great concept! I'm in the process of setting up a Neptune account, and already
I can see a couple clear use cases:

* For alarm conditions that don't have a scriptable fix, but DO generally entail the same sequence of diagnostic steps (checking running processes, memory usage, etc.), set up Neptune to automatically run these diagnostics and email the output to our PagerDuty team. Then, by the time they log into a machine, they already have all the information they need to act. * For alarm conditions that DO have a scriptable fix, instead of automatically running the script, email the script out to our entire ops team. This way, even if the most expert person isn't available immediately, someone else may have the information they need to fix the situation right away.

Besides CloudWatch, what are some of the other integrations you're looking to
implement next?

~~~
kirankgollu
@fancyremarker, great use cases. We are working on adding support for webhooks
and pagerduty integration in the next version.

------
Ecio78
It will be interesting to know what kind of integration is planned for Nagios
as it already supports Event handlers[1] for executing script when there's a
state change.

[1]
[http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/eventhandlers.html](http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/eventhandlers.html)

~~~
kirankgollu
@Ecio, we are different in a few ways: 1) we are monitoring tool agnostic 2)
we provide a much better UX than clunky nagios interface 3) unlike event
handlers, we provide best practice script templates so that you don't have to
figure out entire script yourself 4) finally, we offer rate limiting features
for executing scripts (think don't run this action more than 3 times in last
one hour).

In a way, neptune is your virtual first-level on call engineer. If we can
resolve alerts for you automatically, neptune won't bother you. If action
fails for some reason, it's escalated automatically to right on call engineer.

------
tvinod
I had a great experience working with the neptune.io service to automate some
of the remediation tasks that I used to run manually on my cloud servers. Keep
it up guys. Looking forward to many more powerful and cool features.

------
jmarrapodi
I am actually getting ready to go to a meeting today to discuss server alerts.
Great time. Best, joe@greentoe.com

~~~
kirankgollu
@jmarrapodi, great to hear!. Every server on an average generates about 5
alerts per month and if they are not handled properly, they will cause
outages. In fact, amazon (AWS) and facebook
([https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150275248698920](https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150275248698920))
built internal tools to handle this exact problem. Our mission is to
democratize it for everyone!

~~~
guywithabike
> Every server on an average generates about 5 alerts per month

Source?

~~~
kirankgollu
This was based on empirical survey with over 80 companies (startups, medium
size and big enterprises), and this is also in line with our personal
experience managing thousands of servers at AWS.

~~~
vela4a
The thing about averages is it hides the good and the bad into one lump
number. If your systems were forced to rapidly scale up, maintain various
features, and need to refactored/rearchitecured, your probably seeing more
than 5 alerts a month. Which makes something like neptune.io usefull since
customizing the response based on alerts is your only choice in the short
term. Not many if at all any services out there offer solutions to poorly
functioning systems. And just to add, at the pace some startups grow, you'll
never have a perfect set of systems in place, so you just deal with things as
they come. Great systems are a luxury for startups.

------
Sril
Which cloud platforms do you support? Does it work on private data centers?

~~~
kirankgollu
I'm Kiran Gollu, one of the founders of neptune.io. Currently, we support AWS.
However, our SaaS is hosting platform agnostic, and our agent offering can be
easily adapted to private data centers. We will add support for private data
centers in the future versions.

